# Nachwuchs bei den Goldfischen



## Kleene (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Wir haben Nachwuchs bekommen 
Eigentlich hieß es unsere Goldfische könnten keine Eltern werden...
Vielleicht hat sich da eine unserer Bienen verflogen? 
      

Finden dürft ihr die Kleinen selbst


----------



## Ansaj (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

sind __ Shubunkin dabei, das ist doch toll. 



Kleene schrieb:


> Eigentlich hieß es unsere Goldfische könnten keine Eltern werden...



Wieso? Habt ihr vermeintlich gleichgeschlechtliche gekauft?

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Kleene (24. Juli 2018)

Was sind __ Shubunkin?

Der Vorbesitzer von Haus und Garten hat uns erzählt er habe da was ins Wasser gekippt was die Fische unfruchtbar macht. Er hatte auch all die Jahre keine Jungtiere.

Wir haben einen Filter vor die Pumpe gebaut. Vielleicht hatte er ja auch Nachwuchs, der die Pumpe aber nicht überlebt hat? Ansonsten kann ich es mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Ansaj (24. Juli 2018)

__ Shubunkin sind bunte Goldfische



Kleene schrieb:


> Der Vorbesitzer von Haus und Garten hat uns erzählt er habe da was ins Wasser gekippt was die Fische unfruchtbar macht


War der Vorbesitzer Käpt’n Blaubär? 
Nein, im Ernst: Goldfische vermehren sich rasant und überall, da kann man nichts gegen tun. 

Ich behaupte mal, dass euer Teich nicht sehr groß ist (5m² laut Profil) und sowieso schon zu klein für Goldfische. Da würde ich mir überlegen, wohin ihr überzähligen Nachwuchs abgeben könnt. Denn das wird von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. 

Natürlich kann es sein, dass bei dem Vorbesitzer der meiste Nachwuchs der Pumpe zum Opfer gefallen ist, aber naturgemäß überleben eigentlich immer noch genug.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Kleene (24. Juli 2018)

Also den Winter haben sie alle im Teich überlebt. Evtl ist er auch größer als 5m²?

Ich bin so überfordert mit dem Teich...
Wo kann man denn Fische abgeben?


----------



## Ansaj (24. Juli 2018)

Kleene schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn Fische abgeben?


Hier im Forum unter Flohmarkt oder bei ebay Kleinanzeigen. Bitte darauf achten, dass der Teich min. 10.000 l fasst



Kleene schrieb:


> Also den Winter haben sie alle im Teich überlebt. Evtl ist er auch größer als 5m²?


Meistens schätzen die Leute ihre Teich größer ein, als sie sind. Ein Überleben der Fische hat nichts über die artgerechte Haltung zu sagen. Du hast in einem anderen Thread ja Bilder reingestellt, da kann ich persönlich die Größe auch schlecht abschätzen, es scheint mir aber sehr klein.



Kleene schrieb:


> Ich bin so überfordert mit dem Teich...


Es tut mir leid, dass du überfordert bist, aber gemeinsam findet man sicher eine Lösung. Überlegst du dann alle Fische abzugeben? Mit einem reinen Pflanzenteich hättest du zumindest kaum Stress.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Kleene (24. Juli 2018)

Ich überlege eher den ganzen Teich aufzulösen.

Er wuchert momentan sehr zu. Nun ist die Pumpe zusätzlich noch kaputt gegangen.
Und wenn du dann noch sagst er wäre wahrscheinlich zu klein für die Fische an denen sich unser 1 jähriger Sohnemann erfreut, hält mich nichts mehr dran den Teich zu behalten.


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juli 2018)

Teile uns bitte deine Postleitzahl mit, die ersten drei Stellen reichen schon.

Vielleicht ist jemand von uns in der Nähe.


----------



## Kleene (25. Juli 2018)

854.. Das liegt bei Erding in Bayern.


----------



## Kleene (26. Juli 2018)

Noch ein neuer Bewohner. Keine Ahnung wo der her kommt?


----------



## Ansaj (27. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

wo der her kommt? Zugewandert, viellicht auch dort geboren und zurückgekehrt. __ Frösche laichen im Frühjahr in Gewässer und wandert dann ab, aber manche halten sich weiterhin gerne in der Nähe auf. Ist doch schön, dass es ihm/ihr gefällt

Gruß
Ansaj


----------

